# What are you guys charging for Bella/American Apparel blanks?



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello All

I just want to get some feedback quick on pricing blanks before prints.

The way I have my shop set up is that I charge for the apparel, which is a set cost at any quantity. And then I charge for the print, which changes based on quantity ordered and colors printed. Pretty basic.

So, I do great with low end blanks like Gildan or Port and Co. but I want to get some feedback on what you think is a competitive price for higher end blanks like Bella and American Apparel. I am thinking $8/piece for Bella and American Apparel for standard shirts like AM's 2001 and Bella's 6005. In the long run, do you think those prices will fly? What are the rest of you charging for these blanks?


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

All garments we double cost except the low end gildan ts they are 6.00 dark or white

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## iCreateGraphix (Sep 11, 2013)

We do our pricing a little different. We have set prices for our house brand (gildan) and then we mark up the price based on the garment chosen, print colors, etc. But, we sell 2 doz. Bella, with 1 color, 1 placement print for $7.50 (plus screen fee). American Apparel we sell at $9 each. But as I'm sure you know every shop will charge something a little different due to many factors: shop location, distributors used, overhead, etc. Hope that helped some. Let me know if you have more questions.


www.icreatescreenprinting.com

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You are in the ballpark. We like to go a little higher with the premium brands


----------

